# Toys and balls



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

So I was wondering about what kinds of things you guys use for toys that are inexpensive, I know about the toilet paper and cardboard tubes and egg cartons but what else? Also, is it okay for them to use balls?


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

One of my meeces' favourite toys is this cat toy! They like running around it, moving the ball and poking their heads out of the holes lol. Definitely money well spent cos it was like a few quid or something. 
I also built them some levels out of my toddler's Megablocks lol


----------



## JessieKate (Apr 18, 2016)

I read somewhere that rubber balls are a bad idea for them, but cat balls are fine as long as there's nothing they can choke on. A lot of bird toys are great for them. They make tiny wicker balls for birds that a mouse might like and that are very cheap.


----------

